# Cutting up diet, low carb and libido



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

From experiecne has anyone noted any significant effects on libido and sexual performance when on a cut?

I am not going to starve myself but I know when I bulk up I get much more hornier

I once starved myslef to get cut by reducing calories too much and libido vanished

This time I gonna play it real safe..Im already about 10-12% bf and only want to get to like 8%...in no hurry either

My diet will be

Shake- whey, banana, olive oil

3 eggs

tuna and olive oil

100g oatmeal and 300ml juice

can of sardines

apple

shake- whey and olive oil

Should be getting around 1g protein per pound BW and over 100g fat per day but only 100-200g carbs...

Training- 2 days weights...legs/back/bis...chest/shoulders...1/2 days cardio

Cheers

PS- anyone notice they get more horny when bulking up also? I notice my libido was higher the higher my body fat got..up to 17% that was....... whereas the lower the body fat and lower my food intake the lower libido...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone?

Reduced calories=low libido?

Reduced carbs-low libido?

Bulking up=higher libido?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes Definitely.

Sex drive is a resting function and generally only kicks in when your not stressed.

Stress can take many forms, mental or physical and being in a colorie deficit for an extended period is stressful mate.

Its very common when people diet hard.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Aftershock said:


> Yes Definitely.
> 
> Sex drive is a resting function and generally only kicks in when your not stressed.
> 
> ...


So, is it possible to maintain a low body fat level and sky high libido

(Like I say I was at my horniest when at about 15%+ bf)


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I can definatly second this mate.

Im on a low carb diet at the moment as i am cutting. After doing early morning cardio, a full days work & an hr and half session in the gym im fcked by time i see the mrs and my libido is nill!

Stick it at tho pal! im sure the results will be worth it!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Mate you have some issues. first you dont wanna bulk because you " think" it makes you go bald

then your more paranoid than a granny robbing crackhead about your weight and height issues

now you dont wanna get to lean as you sex drive goes to sh1t.

Low bodyfat can result in low libido but i mean bodybuilding low.. as it messes you hormones up....

just eat and train god dammit


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

ste08 said:


> I can definatly second this mate.
> 
> Im on a low carb diet at the moment as i am cutting. After doing early morning cardio, a full days work & an hr and half session in the gym im fcked by time i see the mrs and my libido is nill!
> 
> Stick it at tho pal! im sure the results will be worth it!


This is not low "libido" this is low energy mate, HUGE difference. low libido comes with diet and low low bodyfat, more so if your not ment to be lean, IE: past your metabolic setpoint.


----------

